

Scvngr Founder "We launched before Foursquare"  - AWOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM8YuI0bfLg&list=SL

======
theDoug
...and Vimeo launched well before YouTube, but YouTube was the one that sold
for 1.6 billion dollars and was used to post the video in this news item.

First to the scene doesn't count for much, but longevity and being the user-
favorite matter a whole lot.

------
DanLivesHere
(a) Who cares?

(b) See (a).

